
Show HN: Hardware Description and Emulation Library for JavaScript Devs - mbad0la
https://github.com/mbad0la/Architect
======
e19293001
I'm a hardware engineer and not used to code in javascript although I find
this project interesting. I would suggest to add support in dumping the logic
to wave file. You might want to see wavedrom[0] and gtkwave[1].

[0] - [https://github.com/drom/wavedrom](https://github.com/drom/wavedrom) [1]
- [http://gtkwave.sourceforge.net/](http://gtkwave.sourceforge.net/)

~~~
mbad0la
I will certainly give it a look :)

